# How much bleach do you use when cleaning holy rock?



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

I am fixing to set up a cichlid tank and have about four heavy pieces of holy rock. How much bleach do I need to mix with the water to clean the rocks?


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Where did you get the rock from? If it was clean from the LFS then I would just give it a good scrub with a light brush and hot water.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

We got the tank from a friend ....I just want the rock to look whiter....He said he hasn't bleached it in a while.....but he didn't tell us how much bleach he used....He brought the rock back from Texas.....


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

I normally use only a cap full of bleach, just enough to kill any bacteria with hot water. You can let it soak and brush it with an old tooth brush to whiten it up. The important factor comes with the rinsing, after the bleach rinse it good with the hose and then soak again in hot water, repeat until you no longer smell bleach.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

The light brush and hot water did not work well for me.

The best way I found to clean the holey Rock is to boil it on the stove with about 1/2 cup of bleach in the water while it's boiling. It takes about 5 minutes and they come out perfect. There is no brushing needed, when you boil it with bleach. It just comes right off.

When they are done you will have to make sure the bleach is off (they will smell like bleach). What I did was boil the rock a couple more times without bleach. Then I soaked each rock in five gallon buckets with just water. I had five decent sized pieces and it took me about 1 hour to get them all done and ready for the tank. The rocks come out very white this way.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Once it comes to a boil, you'll be making chlorine gas, with a disagreeable, suffocating odor that is detectable in concentrations as low as 1 part per million and is choking and poisonous.

I,m no Einstein but you may want to look into this first if you choose to do it indoors. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know you could use bleach to clean the rocks.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes,

I read up on a bunch of older posts on this website before I did it. It worked great when I boiled at the same time. No scrubbing was needed. Just make sure you get the bleach off the rocks before you put them in your tank. They came out as white as can be.

As far as what Imaconvict said about the gas...I have no idea. But, I'm still here and didn't take any precaution to stay away from the rocks when they were boiling.....I have been coughing up blood though ever since :? ------ just kidding!


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

You're right Hawks, I shouldn't have commented on this subject. I was a chemist in the aerospace industry for 33 years and I saw alot bad things happen to people with no knowledge of chemicals and I guess I got a little concerned but hey you're living proof that it's okay so I'll quitely back out.

Peace


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I bleached mine outside using my grill for the flame just because I didn't want the house to stink, unfortunately my rocks didn't turn out white, they are cleaner but not white  so sad for me.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

K...Thx for everybodys opinion.......Were going to go with bleach water because the rocks are way to big to boil. We have five huge pieces weighing around 40 to 50 pounds.......I got them in to soak....Keep you posted on how they turn out......Were also putting together a small tank for our daughter so I will try and boil her rock ...........


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd pass on the bleach. Go to the pool supply store and pick up some acid. Dilute it with water and dip the limestone in it for several minutes. Pull it out and rinse with the water hose. COmes out very bright after the acid bath


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

maxim240sx said:


> I'd pass on the bleach. Go to the pool supply store and pick up some acid. Dilute it with water and dip the limestone in it for several minutes. Pull it out and rinse with the water hose. COmes out very bright after the acid bath


Are you talking muriatic acid? If so take some precautions, much more than you might with bleach..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrochloric_acid

But it will do the trick....I know some LFS that use it to whiten up old dead coral...


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah its something you have to do outside. And wear protective gloves


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

I found that one of the best ways to clean holey rock is to just let it sit out in the sun for a good 2-3 days. No scrubbing needed. Gets rid of all algae and bacteria build up and brings the white back


----------

